
Show HN: ScanCore – Command-line virus scanner in 19.5kb of PHP - zelon88
https://github.com/zelon88/scanCore
======
bradknowles
So, PHP on Windows.

I’m curious — is that a common choice? Can someone give me a quick comparison
and contrast with what you think the obvious alternatives would be?

I don’t know much about Windows, and what little experience I have with PHP is
exclusively on Linux, so I’m genuinely interested in the answers — and
discussion — around this question.

~~~
zelon88
From what I've learned it's very similar. The main difference is directories
use forward slash instead of backslash, which is why I've taken to using
"DIRECTORY_SEPARATOR" instead. Functionally it's not a big deal going from a
linux app to Windows because Windows will translate the path for file
operations (but not for echo or print operations). Linux I don't think will
translate forward slash to backslash.

One of the main reasons I chose PHP is because it's considerably faster than
Python for this. I'm like 99.9% sure that statement is true but I've never
ported this so I can't say for certain. I've just done way less complicated
loops in Python that still take way longer than this one.

